# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Эдуард Успенский. Дядя Федор, пес и кот. Читает Олег Табаков

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Глава первая 
ДЯДЯ ФЕДОР 
     У одних родителей мальчик был. Звали его дядя Федор. Потому что он был очень серьезный и самостоятельный. Он в четыре года читать научился, а в шесть уже сам себе суп варил. В общем, он был очень хороший мальчик. И родители были хорошие - папа и мама. 
     И все было бы хорошо, только мама его зверей не любила. Особенно всяких кошек. А дядя Федор зверей любил, и у него с мамой всегда были разные споры. 
     А однажды было так. Идет себе дядя Федор по лестнице и бутерброд ест. Видит, на окне кот сидит. Большой-пребольшой, полосатый. Кот говорит дяде Федору: 
     - Неправильно ты, дядя Федор, бутерброд ешь. Ты его колбасой кверху держишь, а его надо колбасой на язык класть. Тогда вкуснее получится. 
     Дядя Федор попробовал - так и вправду вкуснее. Он кота угостил и спрашивает: 
     - А откуда ты знаешь, что меня дядей Федором звать? 
     Кот отвечает: 
     - Я в нашем доме всех знаю. Я на чердаке живу, и мне все видно. Кто хороший и кто плохой. Только сейчас мой чердак ремонтируют, и мне жить негде. А потом и вовсе могут дверь запереть. 
     - А кто тебя разговаривать научил? - спрашивает дядя Федор. 
     - Да так, - говорит кот. - Где слово запомнишь, где два. А потом, я у профессора одного жил, который язык зверей изучал. Вот и выучился. Сейчас без языка нельзя. Пропадешь сразу, или из тебя шапку сделают, или воротник, или просто коврик для ног. 
     Дядя Федор говорит: 
     - Пошли ко мне жить. 
     Кот сомневается: 
     - Мама твоя меня выгонит. 
     - Ничего, не выгонит. Может, папа заступится. 
     И пошли они к дяде Федору. Кот поел и весь день под диваном спал, как барин. А вечером папа с мамой пришли. Мама, как вошла, сразу и сказала: 
     - Что-то у нас кошачьим духом пахнет. Не иначе как дядя Федор кота притащил. 
     А папа сказал: 
     - Ну и что? Подумаешь, кот. Один кот нам не помешает. 
     Мама говорит: 
     - Тебе не помешает, а мне помешает. 
     - Чем он тебе помешает? 
     - Тем, - отвечает мама. - Ну ты вот сам подумай, какая от этого кота польза? 
     Папа говорит: 
     - Почему обязательно польза? Вот какая польза от этой картины на стене? 
     - От этой картины на стене, - говорит мама, - очень большая польза. Она дырку на обоях загораживает. 
     - Ну и что? - не соглашается папа. - И от кота будет польза. Мы его на собаку выучим. Будет у нас сторожевой кот. Будет дом охранять. Не лает, не кусает, а в дом не пускает. 
     Мама даже рассердилась: 
     - Вечно ты со своими фантазиями! Ты мне сына испортил... Ну вот что. Если тебе этот кот так нравится, выбирай: или он, или я. 
     Папа сначала на маму посмотрел, потом на кота. Потом опять на маму и опять на кота. 
     - Я, - говорит, - тебя выбираю. Я с тобой уже давно знаком, а этого кота в первый раз вижу. 
     - А ты, дядя Федор, кого выбираешь? - спрашивает мама. 
     - А никого, - отвечает мальчик. - Только если вы кота прогоните, я тоже от вас уйду. 
     - Это ты как хочешь, - говорит мама, - только чтобы кота завтра не было! 
     Она, конечно, не верила, что дядя Федор из дома уйдет. И папа не верил. Они думали, что он просто так говорит. А он серьезно говорил. 
     Он с вечера сложил в рюкзак все, что надо. И ножик перочинный, и куртку теплую, и фонарик. Взял все деньги, которые на аквариум копил. И приготовил сумку для кота. Кот как раз в этой сумке помещался, только усы наружу торчали. И лег спать. 
     Утром папа с мамой на работу ушли. Дядя Федор проснулся, сварил себе каши, позавтракал с котом и стал письмо писать. 
     "Дорогие мои родители! Папа и мама! 
     Я вас очень люблю. И зверей я очень люблю. И этого кота тоже. А вы мне не разрешаете его заводить. Велите из дома прогнать. А это неправильно. Я уезжаю в деревню и буду там жить. Вы за меня не беспокойтесь. Я не пропаду. Я все умею делать и буду вам писать, а в школу мне еще не скоро. Только на будущий год. 
     До свиданья. Ваш сын - дядя Федор". 
     Он положил это письмо в свой собственный почтовый ящик, взял рюкзак и кота в сумке и пошел на автобусную остановку.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Глава вторая
ДЕРЕВНЯ 
     Дядя Федор сел в автобус и поехал. Ехать было хорошо. Автобусы в это время за город совсем пустые идут. И никто им не мешал разговаривать. Дядя Федор спрашивал, а кот из сумки отвечал. 
     Дядя Федор спрашивает: 
     - Как тебя зовут? 
     Кот говорит: 
     - И не знаю как. И Барсиком меня звали, и Пушком, и Оболтусом. И даже Кис Кисычем я был. Только мне все это не нравится. Я хочу фамилию иметь. 
- Какую? 
     - Какую-нибудь серьезную. Морскую фамилию. Я же из морских котов. Из корабельных. У меня и бабушка и дедушка на кораблях плавали с матросами. И меня тоже в море тянет. Очень я по океанам тоскую. Только я воды боюсь. 
     - А давай мы дадим тебе фамилию Матроскин, - говорит дядя Федор. - И с котами связано, и что-то морское есть в этой фамилии. 
     - Да, морское здесь есть, - соглашается кот, - это верно. А чем же это с котами связано? 
     - Не знаю, - говорит дядя Федор. - Может быть, тем, что коты полосатые и матросы тоже. У них тельняшки такие. 
     И кот согласился: 
     - Мне нравится такая фамилия - Матроскин. И морская, и серьезная. 
     Он так обрадовался, что у него теперь фамилия есть, что даже заулыбался от радости. Он поглубже в сумку залез и стал свою фамилию примерять. 
     "Позовите, пожалуйста, кота Матроскина к телефону". 
     "Кот Матроскин подойти к телефону не может. Он очень занят. Он на печи лежит". 
     И чем больше он примерял, тем больше ему нравилось. Он из сумки высунулся и говорит: 
     - Очень мне нравится, что фамилия у меня не дразнительная. Не то что, например, Иванов или там Петров. 
     Дядя Федор спрашивает: 
     - Чем это они дразнительные? 
     - А тем, что всегда можно говорить: "Иванов без штанов, Петров без дров". А про Матроскина ничего такого не скажешь. 
     Тут автобус остановился. Они в деревню приехали. 
     Деревня красивая. Кругом лес, поля, и речка недалеко. Ветер дует такой теплый, и комаров нет. И народу в деревне очень мало живет. 
     Дядя Федор увидел одного старичка и спрашивает: 
     - Нет ли у вас тут домика лишнего пустого? Чтобы там жить можно было. 
     Старик говорит: 
     - Да сколько хочешь! У нас за рекой новый дом построили, пятиэтажный, как в городе. Так полдеревни туда переехало. А свои дома оставили. И огороды. И даже кур кое-где. Выбирай себе любой и живи. 
     И пошли они выбирать. А тут к ним пес подбегает. Лохматый такой, взъерошенный. Весь в репейниках. 
     - Возьмите меня к себе жить! - говорит. - Я буду вам дом охранять. 
     Кот не согласен: 
     - Нечего у нас охранять. У нас и дома-то нет. Ты к нам через год прибегай, когда мы разбогатеем. Тогда мы тебя возьмем. 
     Дядя Федор говорит: 
     - Ты, кот, помолчи. Хорошая собака еще никому не мешала. Давай мы лучше узнаем, где он разговаривать научился.
- Я дачу охранял одного профессора, - отвечает пес, - который язык зверей изучал. Вот и выучился. 
  (   - Это, наверное, мой профессор! - кричит кот. - Семин Иван Трофимович! У него еще была жена, двое детей и бабушка с веником. И он все словарь составлял "Русско-кошачий". 
     - "Русско-кошачий" не знаю, а "Охотничье-собачий" составлял. И "Корово-пастухачий" тоже. А бабушка теперь уже не с веником. Ей пылесос купили. 
     - Все равно это мой профессор, - говорит кот. 
     - А где же он сейчас? - спрашивает мальчик. 
     - Он в Африку уехал. В командировку. Язык слонов изучать. А я с бабушкой остался. Только мы с ней характерами не сошлись. Я люблю, когда у человека характер веселый - колбасно-угощательный. А у нее наоборот - тяжелый характер. Венико-выгонятельный. 
     - Это точно, - поддерживает кот, - и характер тяжелый, и веник тоже.) 
     - Ну что? Возьмете меня к себе жить? - спрашивает пес. - Или мне потом прибегать? Через год? 
     - Возьмем, - отвечает дядя Федор. - Втроем веселее. Как тебя зовут? 
     - Шарик, - говорит пес. - Я из простых собак. Не из породистых. 
     - А меня дядя Федор зовут. А кота - Матроскин, это фамилия такая. 
     - Очень приятно, - говорит Шарик и кланяется. Сразу видно, что он воспитанный. Из хорошей семьи пес. Только запущенный. 
     (Но кот все равно недоволен. Он у Шарика спрашивает: 
     - Что ты делать умеешь? Просто дом сторожить и замок может. 
     - Я могу картошку окучивать задними лапами. И посуду мыть - языком облизывать. И места мне не надо, я могу на улице спать. 
     Очень он боялся, что его не возьмут.) 
     А дядя Федор сказал: 
     - Сейчас будем дом выбирать. Пусть каждый по деревне пройдет и посмотрит. А потом мы решим, чей дом лучше. 
     И стали они смотреть. Каждый ходил и выбирал, что ему больше нравится. А потом они снова встретились. Кот говорит: 
     - Я такой дом нашел! Весь проконопаченный. И печка там теплая! На полкухни! Пошли туда жить. 
     Шарик как засмеется: 
     - Что твоя печка! Чепуха! Разве это в доме главное? Вот я дом нашел - это дом! Там такая будка собачья - загляденье! Никакого дома не надо. Все мы в будке поместимся! 
     Дядя Федор говорит: 
 - Не о том вы оба думаете. Надо, чтобы в доме телевизор был обязательно. И окна большие. Я как раз нашел такой дом. Крыша красная. И сад с огородом есть. Пошли его смотреть! 
     И пошли они смотреть. Как только подошли, Шарик кричит: 
     - Это же мой дом! Я про эту будку говорил. 
     - И печка моя! - говорит кот. - Я о такой печке всю жизнь мечтал! Когда холодно было. 
     - Вот и хорошо! - сказал дядя Федор. - Мы, наверное, и в самом деле лучший дом выбрали. 
     Осмотрели они дом и обрадовались. Все в доме было. И печка, и кровати, и занавесочки на окнах! И радио, и телевизор в углу. Правда, старенький. И котелки разные на кухне были, чугунные. И в огороде все было посажено. И картошка, и капуста. Только все запущено было, не прополото. А в сарае удочка была. 
     Дядя Федор взял удочку и пошел рыбу ловить. А кот с Шариком печку истопили и воды принесли. Потом они поели, радио послушали и спать легли. Очень им в этом доме понравилось.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Просто дом сторожить и замш может.

 В каком смысле "замш"?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Просто дом сторожить и замш может.   В каком смысле "замш"?

 Понятия не имею, самой интересно, что Успенский имел в виду.

----------


## Оля

> Понятия не имею, самой интересно, что Успенский имел в виду.

 Думаешь, это Успенский так написал?..

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Понятия не имею, самой интересно, что Успенский имел в виду.   Думаешь, это Успенский так написал?..

 Не знаю, я пересмотрела текст на нескольких сайтах, везде_ замш_.  Может, кто-нибудь глянет в библиотеке?

----------


## gRomoZeka

О! Я догадалась!
Думаю, там до сканирования стоял "заяц".   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> О! Я догадалась!
> Думаю, там до сканирования стоял "заяц".

 Проще послушать Табакова.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  О! Я догадалась!
> Думаю, там до сканирования стоял "заяц".     Проще послушать Табакова.

 Ха, послушать проще, а скачивать - нет.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  О! Я догадалась!
> Думаю, там до сканирования стоял "заяц".     Проще послушать Табакова.

 Табаков это место пропустил.   ::

----------


## Оля

> О! Я догадалась!
> Думаю, там до сканирования стоял "заяц".

 Я тоже так подумала... Но какие гарантии?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

Просто дом сторожить и *замок* может.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Понятия не имею, самой интересно, что Успенский имел в виду.   Думаешь, это Успенский так написал?..   Не знаю, я пересмотрела текст на нескольких сайтах, везде_ замш_.  Может, кто-нибудь глянет в библиотеке?

 Скорее всего, один кто-то отсканировал, потом все растащили. А распознавалка ошиблась.  :: 
Вспоминаю, как я сдавал курсовую по "Обеспечению войск горючим". Весь поток (почти 90 человек) для расчёта использовали один и тот же файл Экселя, сделанный одним отличником боевой и политической подготовки  ::  , где на 4 и 9 странице были ошибки. Никто, НИКТО! даже не потрудился их исправить, все тупо передавали друг-другу этот файл и подставляли туда свои варианты. Препод же открывал все курсачи сразу на 4 и 9 странице, и если находил там ошибки, ставил неуд.  ::  Причём вверху на титульном листе по-диагонали писал красной ручкой размашистым почерком: "Херня!".

----------


## Rtyom

Отличная и поучительная история!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Понятия не имею, самой интересно, что Успенский имел в виду.   Думаешь, это Успенский так написал?..   Не знаю, я пересмотрела текст на нескольких сайтах, везде_ замш_.  Может, кто-нибудь глянет в библиотеке?

 У меня где-то дома книга была. Если найду — скажу.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Просто дом сторожить и *замок* может.

 Да не, я в "своем" зайце уверена.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Просто дом сторожить и *замок* может.   Да не, я в "своем" зайце уверена.

 Да точно тебе говорю =) Причем вообще тут заяц?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Да точно тебе говорю =) Причем вообще тут заяц?

 Да потому что он над Шариком издевается! "Даже зайца можно научить на барабане играть", или "Даже мартышку можно научить печатать на пишущей машинке" - фразочки из той же оперы.  ::  
А при чем тут замок? Во-первых, не совпадает количество букв, сомнительно, что при распознавании "замок" превратился бы в "замш". 
А во-вторых, это не смешно, к тому же тяжеловесно: "Замок может сторожить". Думаю, Успенский бы как-нибудь по другому фразу построил (пусть и от лица кота). 
ЗЫ. Хотя фиг его знает.   ::  Люди с книжкой, отзовитесь!

----------


## Оля

> А при чем тут замок? Во-первых, не совпадает количество букв, сомнительно, что при распознавании "замок" превратился бы в "замш".

 Легко бы превратился, поверь мне.
И плевали распознавалки на наше "количество букв".   :: 
Другое дело, что текст после распознавания проверять надо. 
Мне версия про "замок" нравится.

----------


## BappaBa

> Во-первых, не совпадает количество букв, сомнительно, что при распознавании "замок" превратился бы в "замш".

 Такое бывает сплошь и рядом =) Мне приходилось распознавать много текста.

----------


## Оля

> Такое бывает сплошь и рядом =) Мне приходилось распознавать много текста.

 Мне тоже.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Интервью с Эдуардом Успенским:   

> Автор: Владимир Кожемякин
> Сайт: Аргументы И Факты  http://www.peoples.ru/art/literature/pr ... uspenskiy/  *"Среди детских писателей есть и вредные"* 
> - Эдуард Николаевич, с читателями ваших книг все более-менее ясно. А как складываются ваши отношения с детскими писателями? 
> - Я вообще не люблю писателей. Писатели - нервные и нечестные люди, они все были изуродованы советской властью. Творческие люди очень поддаются давлению со стороны. Слишком тонкая психика. А уж советские писатели! Их покупали, они продавались. При мне однажды 23 члена правления писательского кооператива распределяли освободившуюся квартиру Литфонда - единогласно присудили ее очереднику. Но некто из иностранной комиссии Союза писателей обзвонил всех этих писателей и сказал: "Помогите получить квартиру дочери, а я вам помогу с выездами за рубеж". И они тут же переголосовали. Все 23 человека. 
> Но были и писатели, которых я очень уважаю. Борис Заходер, например. Он помог многим - мне, Грише Остеру, Андрею Усачеву. Он был суровый и едкий человек, но никогда не был предателем. Я 10 лет был его любимым учеником, а потом мы стали ругаться. Еще - Валентин Берестов. Остальные не выдерживали давления. Кто в партию вступал, кто начинал вилять хвостом перед Михалковым... 
> Детские писатели меня не жалуют. Потому что ни один детский писатель в жизни не признается в том, что он не первый. Они все лучшие. Успенскому, мол, повезло - он работает на массовое искусство. А мы такие талантливые, гении, но массы нас не понимают... Сейчас восходящая звезда - Андрей Усачев. Гриша Остер очень талантлив. К сожалению, часто он свой дар ставит не на те педагогические рельсы, увлекаясь тиражами и гонорарами. 
> - Говорят, Михалков-старший и Алексин - ваши личные враги? 
> - И не только мои. Это нехорошие люди. Кагэбэшники. Причем Михалков хоть талантливый, а Алексин просто бездарный. Они выжигали вокруг себя все. За 20 лет никто, кроме них, не пробился. Как только появлялся способный детский писатель, они его затаптывали. Кто такой Михалков? У него есть три хороших стихотворения. Плюс "Дядя Степа". Издавали, издавали... Хотя нет ни сюжета, ни характера. Дядя Степа - он какой? Жадный? Наивный? Правдоискатель? Он длинный. Это что, характер? Он - пустое место. Нынешние дети о нем и не знают ничего. 
> В клане Михалкова меня называли "главарем сионистского гнезда" - за то, что я помогал писателям-евреям. Тому же Грише Остеру, например. Хотя я сам русский. 
> ...

 Интересное интервью, но меня как-то покоробили его отзывы о других детских писателях. Этот завистливый, тот кэгэбэшник, другой бездарность - один Успенский хороший.  ::   
А за Крапивина я просто обиделась. Он мне в детстве очень нравился. "Воспитывает трусость" тем, что главные герои не всегда побеждают? Ну да, это вам не комиксы про Бэтмана.  ::  В некоторых книгах главный герой погибал.  ::   Ну и что? Наоборот, хотелось побежать и совершить какой-нибудь подвиг.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Интересное интервью, но меня как-то покоробили его отзывы о других детских писателях. Этот завистливый, тот кэгэбэшник, другой бездарность - один Успенский хороший.

 Моей любимой книжкой в детстве была "Приключения Васи Куролесова" и "Пять похищенных монахов" Юрия Коваля. 
Что касается интервью, прав Макаревич, лучше не знакомиться с автором, а просто получать удовольствие от произведения.

----------


## mishau_

Замок наверное!  http://www.nebograd.ru/fanfik/fik.php?fik128   ::

----------

